# Onlinedatenbank einmalig auslesen



## joshit (30. Mrz 2015)

Liebe Community,

ich möchte ein Tool entwickeln dass mir für eine eigene Filmdatenbank vorhandenen Content aus OnlineDBs ausliest und speichert. 

Es gibt diverse Tools die zu einem gewissen aber nicht ausreichenden Prozentsatz mein UseCase abdecken - und da ich gerade Programmieren lerne, gebe ich mich mit Lösungen die nicht "perfekt" passen, nicht zufrieden 

Wichtig ist das einmalige auslesen. Ich möchte eine eigene DB mit vorhandenen Daten füllen und nicht bei jeder Benutzer-Abfrage die Abfrage an imdb etc weiterleiten.

Und ich möchte mich gerne im Rahmen von geltendem Recht bewegen 

Lieben Gruß und Dank im Voraus!


----------



## joshit (31. Mrz 2015)

Ich habe fürs erste verschiedene Datenbankschnittstellen (u.a. OFDB Gateway XML / JSON Schnittstelle) gefunden auf die man online zugreifen kann und die mein erstes Problem lösen. Sollten sich im Laufe der Entwicklung weitere Fragen auftun melde ich mich nochmal...

Grüße


----------

